# Bootleg j's



## Jezuez (May 21, 2015)

Weres the bootleg j's sellers at? Am looking for some breeds...


----------



## Jezuez (May 21, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Jordan's are for ******* trill talk


----------



## Jezuez (May 21, 2015)

Then keep on trucking, y are you worried about what another man wears. .trill talk the fawk outta here


----------

